# A short history of the Greek PZLs P24 F/G fighter



## v2 (Jan 25, 2007)

Some light agricultural polish PZL planes are still flying in the Greek skies today. But going back to 1940, when Greece was invaded by Italy, the PZL fighter planes were the ‘few’ destined to defend these skies. If for the Battle of Britain there have been some other ‘few’ to whom ‘so many owed so much’ , in the case of Greece these ‘few’ were very , very few indeed and therefore much , much more should be ought to them. This article is a humble tribute to these men and their plane, the famous PZL 24. 

more: The Greek PZL fighters


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2007)

Interesting. I noticed the specs of the PZL.24 didn't differ that much from the Fokker D.XXI. Very few indeed, like in Holland as I tried to point out in my last tread. We should remember them as well as all the more famous pilots in the UK, US etc.


----------



## ndicki (Jan 26, 2007)

Try this thread:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/cfs-i-ii-iii/coming-soon-cfs3-install-near-you-6016.html


----------

